# ST Plow Extra 4



## suleski (Jan 2, 2008)

Suleski Transportation Plow Extra 4 on the ready track: 










Well the single throw plows worked well clearing the mainline for the evenings intermodal freight.

Crews will be fighting mother nature through the night.










Here is SP-9 drying out after its first run.

More photos
http://home.comcast.net/~strans/photo_stories38.htm

Scott


----------



## Art (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks good Scott. Let's hope by the ECLSTS that there is no more snow. Are you going to bring some exotic train this year to the show? I guess if you were it would be kept a secret until it is unveiled.


----------

